
Networking Zine [pdf] - brudgers
http://jvns.ca/networking-zine.pdf
======
jvns
This zine also has a print version that you can print and fold and staple. The
print version is linked here: [http://jvns.ca/zines/#networking-
ack](http://jvns.ca/zines/#networking-ack).

I wrote this in large part because I love being able to print out zines about
my favorite topics ("hey, want to know more about computer networking?! I
wrote a small thing you can read about it!!") and give them to people who
might not otherwise read about the subject.

~~~
tonyarkles
This, like all of your other zines, is awesome!

Would you mind sharing what you're using to make them? It looks too nice to be
scanned paper?

~~~
jvns
I wrote a blog post about the process here:
[http://jvns.ca/blog/2016/08/29/how-i-made-a-
zine/](http://jvns.ca/blog/2016/08/29/how-i-made-a-zine/)

I write them all on a 10 inch Samsung tablet (with an "S pen") in an app
called Squid. Writing them on a tablet really helps a lot -- my first zine was
on scanned paper, and it was fun (you can see it at [http://jvns.ca/strace-
zine-unfolded.pdf](http://jvns.ca/strace-zine-unfolded.pdf)) but it was hard
to edit and the results didn't look nearly as good.

If you use an ipad pro, there's an app called Goodnotes which is quite good
for drawing things like this. They both give you vector images so you can
scale them up to any resolution.

~~~
tonyarkles
Awesome, thank you very much! Love the zines!

------
shove
The more of these Julia does, the happier a place the world will be :)

------
bartl
There's a mistake on page 4 in the structure diagram. It says the first block
of a packet is 14 bytes == 84 bits. But 14 bytes is 112 bits, as is seen on
the repeat of the diagram on page 15.

A MAC address is 48 bits, so 2 MAC addresses and a type can never fit into 84
bits.

~~~
ra1n85
Not including the FCS, which is another 4 bytes.

Or, in many cases the VLAN, which is...another 4 bytes.

Hence the 1522B interface MTU (22 + 1500 of L3 MTU).

------
OhSoHumble
The artwork made me think of _why's guide for Ruby.

------
kickscondor
The progressive loading of these pages (at least in Firefox) looks really
neat. It's as if the page is being drawn as I scroll.

Anyway, love this. :]

------
lenova
Man, I love Julia's blog posts... and now we get to enjoy her zines as well. A
win for learners all around!

------
phyushin
Thank you

------
chinesefood1234
looking zine (lol)

